
Chinese woman, 24, returns home after living in internet cafes for a decade - Raed667
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/1881751/chinese-woman-24-returns-home-after-living-internet-cafes-decade
======
tomcam
Just shows a Chanel ad for me (iPad mini 2)

~~~
Raed667
I'm not related in any form to the website. I just shared a link because I
found the story funny/interesting.

PS: The story is displayed just fine on Firefox with uBlock

